# I can see clearly now...(clear PVC casting)



## Bob in SF (Mar 21, 2016)

I stumbled onto this clear pvc pipe:
FORMUFIT P034FGP-UV-5 Schedule 40 PVC Pipe, Furniture Grade, 5', 3/4" Size, Clear 
(amazon.com)

It has a light blue tint, but now I can clearly see my colors and inclusions, swirling and manipulating them with a wire as necessary under direct vision.

It works very well for PR casting - will try Alumilite with plenty of Stoner mold release later this week.

Warm regards to all - Bob


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 21, 2016)

It seems like the clear PVC would take all the mystery and surprise out of casting.  I could probably use a little less mystery and surprise in some of my castings.  Thanks for sharing.

Ed


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 21, 2016)

Ed McDonnell said:


> It seems like the clear PVC would take all the mystery and surprise out of casting.  I could probably use a little less mystery and surprise in some of my castings.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Ed



Ed - The technique just lets you dial the "mystery and surprise" up or down - probably worth doing some side-by-side trials of clear/manipulated PVC alongside opaque white PVC using similar ingredients - or maybe doing the clear with the lights out (while wearing casual shoes) for some maximal surprise.

- Bob


----------



## Edgar (Mar 21, 2016)

I'll really be interested to hear of your results with Alumilite & the mold release spray.

From what I've read, Alumilite doesn't shrink while curing like PR and therefore doesn't work well for casting in PVC tubes. BUT if you find a method that works, please be sure to share your technique.


----------



## CREID (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I was in the 7th grade when that song came out.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 21, 2016)

Bob in SF said:


> Ed - The technique just lets you dial the "mystery and surprise" up or down - probably worth doing some side-by-side trials of clear/manipulated PVC alongside opaque white PVC using similar ingredients - or maybe doing the clear with the lights out (while wearing casual shoes) for some maximal surprise.
> 
> - Bob



Hi Bob - Hmmmmm...casting in the dark while wearing casual shoes....I wonder if I should use a release agent on my shoes?  Maybe not.  I could find out if there is a demand for SEIR ("sandals embedded in resin" tm) pen blanks.  That would definitely be a maximal surprise.

Ed


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 21, 2016)

Edgar - I'll keep you posted when I try Alumilite.

Curt - Glad we listened to the same tune!

Ed - SEIR - like it!
Could be the start of a taxidermist's dream.


----------



## CREID (Mar 21, 2016)

Bob in SF said:


> Edgar - I'll keep you posted when I try Alumilite.
> 
> Curt - Glad we listened to the same tune!
> 
> ...



Are you one of those that listen to the radio loud enough so you don't have to hear yourself sing?:biggrin:


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 21, 2016)

CREID said:


> Bob in SF said:
> 
> 
> > Edgar - I'll keep you posted when I try Alumilite.
> ...



Emphatic YES to that!:biggrin:


----------



## JoelAlbert (Aug 10, 2016)

*How did the Alumilite tests go?*

Just wondering how the testing with Alumilite went?


----------



## Skeels (Aug 11, 2016)

Edgar said:


> I'll really be interested to hear of your results with Alumilite & the mold release spray.
> 
> From what I've read, Alumilite doesn't shrink while curing like PR and therefore doesn't work well for casting in PVC tubes. BUT if you find a method that works, please be sure to share your technique.



I've made a few dozen blanks using alumilite cast on PVC pipe. I don't use any mold release.. at all. I use 7" pipe and fill to the length I need usually leaving 2" of free pipe. After curing I take my tape (or rubber cork) off the bottom. I flip the pipe over so the previously taped side is facing up and use a rod of whatever size will fit in the pipe an hit it with my hammer. Sometimes it take a hit or two but once free it moves somewhat easy. I take it to my vise and open it to where the blank just fits between the jaws and have at it til the blank is on the floor. U can use the pipe over and don't even need to clean it up. I've isws the same pipe a couple times and the come out te same every time!


----------



## Skeels (Aug 11, 2016)

Clear PVC might just have to be my next purchace lol. My only problem... I have all the free pvc I could ever want at work...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 11, 2016)

I have used these to pour into. Baby Soda Bottles - Giant Test Tubes | Steve Spangler Science . At .80 apiece not to bad. I drilled a small hole in the bottom and used air to push the blank out. These are actually what they make soda bottles out of. When heated in a mold and injected with air, they become thin soda bottles. They come with the caps and a neat little stand to hold them. P.S. In looking at the web site, they may not come with the stand but mine did when I ordered a couple of years ago.


----------



## Bob in SF (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice!!

Thanks, Randy.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 11, 2016)

Bob have you ever seen any of this PVC in 1.5"? The reason I ask is i do duck call blanks also.


----------



## Bob in SF (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi JP - Found this same material pipe in 1.5" - should work, but have not tried it:

1-1/2" Clear Schedule 40 PVC Pipe - 5 ft.

- Bob


----------



## Akula (Aug 11, 2016)

Home Depo near me carries the clear in several sizes.  I use them when making led fishing lights


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks Bob. I'll give it a try.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 12, 2016)

Not sure this will help you casters but it is what I cast my clear casts in. I use thin wall clear casting tubes. I leave them on the cast and they are easily spun off. Now the place I buy them from is Visipak and I buy by the case. That is over 200 at 48" lengths. I will have enough for my casting life time but cheaper this way. Maybe you casters can get together and divide a case. It is so much easier than stripping the tubes. Here is an example of my casts. 
https://store.visipak.com/7-8-x-4-Thin-Wall-Round-Clear-Plastic-Tube.html


----------



## More4dan (Aug 12, 2016)

Clear PVC also makes a great vacuum chamber for stabilizing.


----------



## Bob in SF (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice - thanks for link, JT - like it.


----------



## Bob in SF (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice vacuum setup, Danny!


----------

